
Check Your MX Records - mrideout
https://www.dnscheck.co/blog/dns-monitoring/2015/10/17/check-mx-records.html
======
Sephr
This just looks like an ad for your service, Matt (which is usually okay and
encouraged on HN, but this site requires signup to do anything). You should
also use first person in your submission title as not to obscure your relation
to the site.

~~~
mrideout
Thanks for the feedback, Sephr. I'm new to posting on HN, and want to make
sure I don't repeat any mistakes that were made when sharing this article.

I am the author of the article, and certainly don't want to obscure that. I'm
gathering from your feedback that submitting this article to HN with a title
of "How I Check My MX Records" would be more appropriate. Is that correct?

The article discusses MX record concepts, and potential problems, followed by
three methods for checking MX records. Using the dig and nslookup commands are
the first two methods, and the DNS Check service is the third. My intent is
for the article to be be useful for someone using any of those options. Is
sharing that type of article discouraged on HN?

I read through
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
before posting, and thought I was following those guidelines. Are there any
additional guidelines that you recommend I review?

